#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Thunder Cache detalhado

## fronteirams

Oi caros colegas do under, venho aqui recorrrer a vcs, sou novo aqui, gostaria que os colegas detalhassem a implantação do servidor proxy paralelo ( thandercache), junto ao squid, tudo, um guia passo a passo.
Não so para mim, mas para muitos, pois sou leigo no assunto e venho aqui pedir a ajuda de vocês.

Obrigado.

----------


## mktguaruja

Bom dia, 

Aqui no forum tem bastante documentação sobre isso, eu tambem tive dificuldades para implantar então vo da uma dicas.

Para monta um servidor com squid e thunder cache, alguns falam que não precisa de uma maquina muito boa, mais é bom investir nela pois ela faz vc economizar entre 5% a 10% do seu link (mais ou menos).

Uma rapida definição do squid e do thunder.

Squid, é um proxy-cache e alta performance para clientes web, suportando protocolos FTP, Golpher e Http, o squid mantem meta dados e especialmente objetos armazenados na RAM. cacheia buscas DNS e implementa o cache negativo de requisições de falhas. O squid pode ser configurado para trabalhar de forma hierarquica ou mista para melhor aproveitamento de banda.

Thunder, é um sistema que trabalha junto ao squid, rescrevendo urls e guardando arquivos para melhorar o desempenho do cache. (cache de videos, ex.: youtube, globo)
Bem os primeiros passo é conhecer a ferramenta que vc querer implantar.

Tem um post aki no forum que tem o script do pcram
Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik
otimo script que ja vem com squid e thunder.

Mais ser vc quiser realizar do zero essa configurações.

Configure o mikrotik, com seu link de internet sua interface clientes e sua interface Proxy.

E deixa o Dhcp ativado no momento da instalação do debian.

Primeiramente instale o debian:
http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/...86-netinst.iso
e instale ele em sua maquina.

Depois coloque esse repositor do debian.. /etc/apt/sources.list

# deb Debian -- Security Information etch/updates main 
# deb Index of /debian etch main contrib non-free 
# deb Index of /debian testing main contrib non-free 

Depois disso da o comando
# apt-get update
Ele vai atualizar os arquivos..

Depois disso instalar o squid
# apt-get install squid

Depois vc edite o squid.conf.
Irei posta um squid.conf, mais tarde.

t + 
floww

----------


## fronteirams

Muito obrigado.
mktguaruja 
https://under-linux.org/forums/image...entusiasta.gif

----------


## AndrioPJ

acompanhando...

se nao for pedir muito, postem algo sem o mk
aqui eu nao uso o mk... uso um server proprio...
tenho o squid funcionando, porem, esotu meio perdido no que precisa ser instalado e configurado para fazer o thunder funcionar!

----------


## osmano807

Basicamente o thunder precisa de:

Servidor Web (apache ou qualquer outro)
PHP Cli + web (instalação full, rodar scripts via shell e via servidor web)
MUITA Internet, o limite de velocidade ainda não está funcionando.
Proxy server que mande para o url rewrite como o Squid.

----------


## fronteirams

Caros colegas, desculpa a ingnorancia, mas gostaria se alguem ajuda a criar um servidor completo, de passito (passo a passo) desde a instalação ate o ultimo passo. por favor ajude nos.

Abraços.

----------


## Roberto21

https://under-linux.org/f124804-tutorial-debian-cache-para-integracao-com-mikrotik

Mikrotik + ThunderCache= Perfeito...

----------


## luock

Outro método já postado aqui e muito utilizado, inclusive com a geração de relatórios pelo SARG mostrando o IP de cada cliente.

Mikrotik + Squid 3.0-Stable8 Paralelo(rota estática) + Thunder Cache + Sarg

----------


## fronteirams

Obrigado a todos, não consegui montar meu servidor thunder ainda, mais estou proximo.
abraço a todos...

----------


## Roberto21

tô meio sem ''entender'', mas o que vc precisa saber? Era só ter perguntado.

----------


## fronteirams

Pessoal, venho aqui falar para vcs de um rapaz que conheci, o nome dele é ROBERTO, e um rapaz nota dez, compreensivo e muito amigo, foi ele que me apresentou o thunder e montou para mim, o que precisarem desse rapaz podem contar ele, continua me ajudadando, Roberto, obrigado como se diz vc e o cara, rsrrsr, faleu.

----------


## Roberto21

Pois é camarada, nós sabemos que conversamos em ''off'' perguntei a minha esposa qual a impressão que ele teve de você devido a nossas coversas e ''acordos'', ela me disse ter tido uma impressão muito boa sua, ''''parecendo ser uma pessoa do bem''' FOI ISSO QUE ELA DISSE, não vou dizer o que acho senão não vale... :Fisheye: 

Pode ficar a vontade para perguntar aqui ou em ''off'' o que precisar, se eu souber responder não esconderei nada, como faço e muitos são testemunhas.

Abração e vamos juntos, por que juntos somos mais fortes!!!

----------


## mktguaruja

> Pois é camarada, nós sabemos que conversamos em ''off'' perguntei a minha esposa qual a impressão que ele teve de você devido a nossas coversas e ''acordos'', ela me disse ter tido uma impressão muito boa sua, ''''parecendo ser uma pessoa do bem''' FOI ISSO QUE ELA DISSE, não vou dizer o que acho senão não vale...
> 
> Pode ficar a vontade para perguntar aqui ou em ''off'' o que precisar, se eu souber responder não esconderei nada, como faço e muitos são testemunhas.
> 
> Abração e vamos juntos, por que juntos somos mais fortes!!!


 
Roberto,

Eu estava vendo topicos e montei no thunder cache atraves do seu topico.. otimo topico, queria saber c vc poderia comentar sobre aumentar mais o desempenho do thunder... e como funciono o .php.. c vc poderia da um explicada para gente. obrigado t+

----------


## darklinux3

Olá pessoal, 

Primeiramente, agradecimentos para o roberto. Excelente trabalho divulgando com empenho o thundercache, essa ferramenta maravilhosa que vem se difundindo cada dia mais.
Faço parte do grupo de desenvolvedores do projeto e aproveitando o topico, gostaria de informar de primeira mão que em breve sairá o thunder compilado em c++. 
Pelo fato da linguagem php ter suas desvantagens perante o c++, principalmente no quesito desempenho, vamos mudar o thunder para atender as espectativas de todos os usuarios.

Algumas novidades da proxima versão :
- Substituição do squid para um proxy proprio do thunder, visando desempenho.
- Controle efetivo de velocidade de download e resume.
- Limpeza de cache.

Com a estabilidade destas funcionalidades, partiremos para outras como por exemplo preparar o thunder pra trabalhar como aplicação distribuida entre dois ou mais servidores cache.

É isso ai.
Abs!

----------


## Briza

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> Primeiramente, agradecimentos para o roberto. Excelente trabalho divulgando com empenho o thundercache, essa ferramenta maravilhosa que vem se difundindo cada dia mais.
> Faço parte do grupo de desenvolvedores do projeto e aproveitando o topico, gostaria de informar de primeira mão que em breve sairá o thunder compilado em c++. 
> Pelo fato da linguagem php ter suas desvantagens perante o c++, principalmente no quesito desempenho, vamos mudar o thunder para atender as espectativas de todos os usuarios.
> 
> Algumas novidades da proxima versão :
> - Substituição do squid para um proxy proprio do thunder, visando desempenho.
> - Controle efetivo de velocidade de download e resume.
> ...


Realmente verdade pois proxy para uma rede comportada com usuarios que nao fazem downloads funciona bem com proxy e thunder, mas uma rede maior requer algo robusto e leve como 
c ++. Otima ideia Parabéns ....

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> Primeiramente, agradecimentos para o roberto. Excelente trabalho divulgando com empenho o thundercache, essa ferramenta maravilhosa que vem se difundindo cada dia mais.
> Faço parte do grupo de desenvolvedores do projeto e aproveitando o topico, gostaria de informar de primeira mão que em breve sairá o thunder compilado em c++. 
> Pelo fato da linguagem php ter suas desvantagens perante o c++, principalmente no quesito desempenho, vamos mudar o thunder para atender as espectativas de todos os usuarios.
> 
> Algumas novidades da proxima versão :
> - Substituição do squid para um proxy proprio do thunder, visando desempenho.
> - Controle efetivo de velocidade de download e resume.
> ...


Olá camarada, boa noite!

OLha, só não participo mais do forum do thunder por que acho o pessoal lá meio ''frio'', mas tiro o chapéu para todos vocês!!!!

Ví um conmentário lá onde dizia que ''existia gente aqui no under que pensava que o thunder era dele''', mas te afirmo, essa não é a intenção de ninguém aqui ''ao menos que eu não tenha percebido''.

Em meu tópico já tive dois comentários do Rodrigo Manga o que me tranquiliza sobre isso, e venho divulgando o thunder para os colegas para que eles se atentem ao thunder, que em pouquíssimo tempo será umas das ferramentas principais e indispensáveis para qualquer provdor que se preze.

No mais muito obrigado por seu tempo dispensado aqui e apareça mais para contribuir com os emergentes em linux (rssssssss).

Obs: também estou ''emergindo'''

----------


## osmano807

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> Primeiramente, agradecimentos para o roberto. Excelente trabalho divulgando com empenho o thundercache, essa ferramenta maravilhosa que vem se difundindo cada dia mais.
> Faço parte do grupo de desenvolvedores do projeto e aproveitando o topico, gostaria de informar de primeira mão que em breve sairá o thunder compilado em c++. 
> Pelo fato da linguagem php ter suas desvantagens perante o c++, principalmente no quesito desempenho, vamos mudar o thunder para atender as espectativas de todos os usuarios.
> 
> Algumas novidades da proxima versão :
> - Substituição do squid para um proxy proprio do thunder, visando desempenho.
> - Controle efetivo de velocidade de download e resume.
> ...


Certo, então não abandonaram o projeto. 
A idéia de ser um proxy distinto até que é boa (deve ter dado o maior trabalho), masss, aí, teria as opções de bloqueio comumente usadas, suporte a regex e outras coisas que o squid já tem?
E a performance? 
O programa trabalha com threads (é isso?), ou seja, ele processa as outras urls enquanto espera pelo resultado da procura do arquivo em cache ou interrompe tudo até obter uma resposta da função que checa os arquivos?

Outra coisa: haverá suporte a Win32? O que eu mais gosto é de ver meu squid + squidGuard compilando certinho no MinGW.

(Sei que é umas dúvidas esquisitas, mas eu estou louco para ver isto funcionando no meu servidor win2k3)

----------


## WWANInternet

Acompanhado com muito entusiasmo o tópico

----------


## yondaime

já to comprando um server com 12gb de ram e hd de 1tb quad core i7
vou montar o mais rapido possivel e vÊ se consigo fazer 4 servers mikrotik usar o cache dele, vai ser uma mao na roda aqui pra min!

----------


## darklinux3

> Certo, então não abandonaram o projeto. 
> A idéia de ser um proxy distinto até que é boa (deve ter dado o maior trabalho), masss, aí, teria as opções de bloqueio comumente usadas, suporte a regex e outras coisas que o squid já tem?
> E a performance? 
> O programa trabalha com threads (é isso?), ou seja, ele processa as outras urls enquanto espera pelo resultado da procura do arquivo em cache ou interrompe tudo até obter uma resposta da função que checa os arquivos?
> 
> Outra coisa: haverá suporte a Win32? O que eu mais gosto é de ver meu squid + squidGuard compilando certinho no MinGW.
> 
> (Sei que é umas dúvidas esquisitas, mas eu estou louco para ver isto funcionando no meu servidor win2k3)


Visando performance estamos retirando o squid e não fazendo outro. Enfim nao terá funcoes de bloqueio como o squid pois este nao é o intuito do projeto. Precisamos de um proxy que apenas repasse a url pro aplicativo que cuidará do cache.

O sistema nao esta usando threads pelo menos por enquanto, estamos com um prototipo de testes funcionando da mesma maneira do thunder php, só que compilado. Nao hà necessidade das threads pois estamos chamando um aplicativo separado via shell onde é repassado as informacoes do download pra ele rodando em backgroud, o que libera a instancia do thunder3 para atender outras url.

Não estamos pensando em compatibilidade, o programa é escrito em c++. Acredito que não hà problemas em migrar de plataforma se for conveniente.

Abs!

----------


## NetoGO23

Pegando carona no posts do colega...

Eu tenho um servidor financeiro com o SCUT e também hospedagem de um site, posso configura-lo para usar também como thunder cache?

Também tenho um servidor BFW, será q posso usar nele? Ele que faz o meu cache.

----------


## fronteirams

Temos o Sarg, para implementar, dei uma olhada e bem explicado.
*Sarg - Gerador de relatórios do Squid - tutoriais, dicas e indicações.*

----------


## fronteirams

De uma olha...
THUNDERCAHE.ORG

----------


## lelyrock

pessoal, 
sempre tenho acompanhado aqui e em outros topicos sobre o thundercache, mas como falta tempo pra implata-lo apenas essa semana que consehui mecher com pouco tempo que tive sobrando....
segunda formatei o debian 4 etch (ainda nao tive tempo de baixar o 5 lenny)
terça fiz atualizaçoes e instalei o squid 2.6, php, mysql e todo o resto que pediram
quarta (hoje) fui configurar tudo e estou com duas dificuldades, estou seguindo este tutorial:
Linux: Thunder Cache - Cache inteligente [Artigo]
quando chega na parte *# mysql -u USER -pSENHA < thunder.sql* eu fico perdido...rs essa funçao é pra trocar o usuario e senha do mysql?
se for pq pediu pra entrar no phpmyadim? alias, nem achei o phpmyadim.... onde fica? fui ate no localizar arquivos e nao encontrou =/


na hora q fala pra configurar o $*cache_limit, $server_ip etc* dentro de _/etc/squid/thunder.conf_, conforme as necessidades tb fiquei em duvida:

$cache_limit = 1024*1024*20;// in bytes! 1024*1024*20 = 20 Mb
ai é pra colocar o tamanho que queremos o cache? tipo se for 20GB seria 1024*1024*1024*20???

$mysql_user = "root";
$mysql_pass = "password";
é pra colocar o mesmo usuario e senha q coloco no thunder.sql que perguntei acima ou do phpmyadmin??


$server_ip = "000.000.000.000"
é o ip do debian ou do mikrotik?


e quando vou reiniciar o squid com o comando:
*# squid -k reconfigure* 
da o seguinte erro:
squid: ERROR: No running copy

obs. tambem tava dando strtokFile: /etc/squid/thunder.lst not found mas esse thunder.lst eu baixei nos repositores e colei dentro da pasta do squid....

obrigado a quem puder ajudar!!

----------


## xnetinho

Você está tentando instalar a versão 2.0 do THUNDERCACHE, baixe a 2.1 pois ela não usa mais MySQL o que acarretava um uso excessivo dos recursos da máquina.

Maiores informações: THUNDERCAHE.ORG

Abs.

Neto.'.




> pessoal, 
> sempre tenho acompanhado aqui e em outros topicos sobre o thundercache, mas como falta tempo pra implata-lo apenas essa semana que consehui mecher com pouco tempo que tive sobrando....
> segunda formatei o debian 4 etch (ainda nao tive tempo de baixar o 5 lenny)
> terça fiz atualizaçoes e instalei o squid 2.6, php, mysql e todo o resto que pediram
> quarta (hoje) fui configurar tudo e estou com duas dificuldades, estou seguindo este tutorial:
> Linux: Thunder Cache - Cache inteligente [Artigo]
> quando chega na parte *# mysql -u USER -pSENHA < thunder.sql* eu fico perdido...rs essa funçao é pra trocar o usuario e senha do mysql?
> se for pq pediu pra entrar no phpmyadim? alias, nem achei o phpmyadim.... onde fica? fui ate no localizar arquivos e nao encontrou =/
> 
> ...

----------


## lelyrock

hum....
obrigado
mas outra duvida
qdo clico la nos repositores abre uma lista enorme... qual seria o instalador?
seria o thundercachev21.tar??






> Você está tentando instalar a versão 2.0 do THUNDERCACHE, baixe a 2.1 pois ela não usa mais MySQL o que acarretava um uso excessivo dos recursos da máquina.
> 
> Maiores informações: THUNDERCAHE.ORG
> 
> Abs.
> 
> Neto.'.

----------


## edcomrocha

> hum....
> obrigado
> mas outra duvida
> qdo clico la nos repositores abre uma lista enorme... qual seria o instalador?
> seria o thundercachev21.tar??


Faz o seguinte baixa o pacote .tar e segue esse tuto http://www.thundercache.org/pdf/INST...DER%20v2.1.pdf que esta na pagina do thunder-cache, qualquer coisa da uma olhada no forum la vai ser de grande ajuda

Falow abraços

----------


## lelyrock

> Faz o seguinte baixa o pacote .tar e segue esse tuto http://www.thundercache.org/pdf/INST...DER%20v2.1.pdf que esta na pagina do thunder-cache, qualquer coisa da uma olhada no forum la vai ser de grande ajuda
> 
> Falow abraços


eu ja tinha lido esse tutorial, mas ficou muito vago na parte: _
"Descompacte os arquivos no diretório /etc/squid/"_
pois nao fala exatamente qual arquivo....

seriam todos os 42 arquivos que estao la nos repositores ou pra começar seria apenas o thundercachev21.tar??

----------


## edcomrocha

> eu ja tinha lido esse tutorial, mas ficou muito vago na parte: 
> _"Descompacte os arquivos no diretório /etc/squid/"_
> pois nao fala exatamente qual arquivo....
> 
> seriam todos os 42 arquivos que estao la nos repositores ou pra começar seria apenas o thundercachev21.tar??


 Olha vc só descompacta o que esta no é do pacote que esta compactado no caso o .tar
akeles outros que estao em .txt sao plugins que vc podwe adicionar.
MAis tente primeiro instalar o que esta no pacote tar, depois instale os plugins

----------


## fronteirams

Obrigado a todos...

----------


## AndrioPJ

Estou com problemas na instalacao do thunder cache
abri um topico para pedir ajuda
sera que alguem poderia me ajudar?
[AJUDA]Instalacao Thunder Cache

----------


## msdmau

novato aki postando.. mas jah usei muitos tutoriais =]

seguinte..

segui o passo a passo de instalação do THUNDERCACHE.ORG

mas no caso dessas linhas

"ifconfig eth1 192.168.30.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"

como faço.. sendo que só tenho a ETH0?

desde jah.. grato

----------


## rps67

Não faça o NAT como a regra lhe propõe, use assim:

# interface eth0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.10.250
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.10.0
broadcast 192.168.10.255
gateway 192.168.10.253

Adapte ao seu ip.

----------


## elymaiads

to instalando o unbutu server 9.0 com a intesão de fazer thundercache , seguindo o manual de instação q tem no proprio site , ate ae tudo bem , ate q chega na epata q vc tem q digitar esse comando :
wget http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar (ENTER)

depois q eu faço isso aparece essas messagem 

resolvendo www.thudercache.org:92.242.140.9
conectando-se a www.thudercache.org 92.242.140.9:80...conectado
a requisição http foi enviada , aguardando resposta...302 foud
localização: http://dnserros.oi.com.br./dnserros.html {redireciomando}
http://dnserros.oi.com.br./dnserros.html
resolvendo dnserros.oi.com.br
conectando-se a dnserros.oi.com.br conectado 
a requisição http foi enviada , aguradando resposta...200 ok
tamanho : 73
salvando em 'dnserros.html.11
100%


sera q a url foi mudada ? mais so q eu baixei pelo outro pc manualmente e achou o site e as paradas estão la , so n dar certo na instalação do servidor , alguem tem uma forma para mne ajudar 
grato

----------


## elymaiads

e um passo bem simples q faço isso a muito tempo so q to me passando aqui no server 
venho seguinto o manual do site do proprio thundercache ja ta tudo ok so parei agora nessa etapa pq to colocando o comando 
nano /etc/sysctl.conf
ae depois disso ele pede para editar a linha que contém #net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 e descomente-a retirando o # do seu início.

mais so q no meu aqui não aparece essa linha ae não aparece essa daqui 


#net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter=1

#net.ipv4.conf.all_rp_filter=1

pelo q eu entendi q a minha configuração ainda estar deful

sera q e isso ?? e se for como eu faço para mudar 
agradeço

----------


## msdmau

RPS67 vlw a dica...

agora fiz igual o tutorial aki

THUNDERCAHE.ORG
manual de instalação do thunder...

ai nessa parte aki eu tirei.. pois tenho só uma placa de rede

"nano /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh (ENTER)

ifconfig eth1 192.168.30.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth2 -j MASQUERADE iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128" PAG 19

"nano /etc/sysctl.conf

net/ipv4/ip_forward=1" ESSA linha não tem.. tem essa.. daqui.. é isso mesmo?
net.ipv4.ip_forward=1

e errei um negocio aki.. agora não sei o que fazer...

fui linkar..
dai linkei esse

ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.php /var/www/thunder.php 
de pois passei pra linkar o CSS.. e linkei php para css =/

ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.CSS /var/www/thunder.php


minha rede ta assim...

uma AP recebe o sinal.. faz o nat para 192.168.2.X

AP
ip = 192.168.2.1
gw=192.168.2.1
dns = 189.xxx.xxx.x

dai tem um HUB

SERVIDOR 
ip = 192.168.2.200
gw = 192.168.2.1
dns = 189.xxx.xxx.x

eu coloco nos pcs 
ip 192.168.2.x
gw 192.168.2.1
dns 189.xxx.xxx.x

proxy 192.168.2.200 3128

acessa a net normal.. acesso o //192.168.2.200/thunder.php mas não salva nada

vlw...

elymaiads

baixei ele normal hj...
n intendo de linux.. mas vc olhou na pasta /etc/thunder se ele esta lah..

----------


## MrJoe

Qual o minimo de HD recomendado para utilizar o Thundercache + squid?
Perai, nao entendi, o Thundercache 3 não precisa de squid?
Se eu tiver uma HD de 250GB, como recomendaria a partição?

Obrigado!

----------


## fronteirams

> Qual o minimo de HD recomendado para utilizar o Thundercache + squid?
> Perai, nao entendi, o Thundercache 3 não precisa de squid?
> Se eu tiver uma HD de 250GB, como recomendaria a partição?
> 
> Obrigado!


Vc pode optar por usar o squid ou não, mas eu recomendo usar.
o thunder 3 e fantastico tenho instalado ele em varias maquinas aqui e muito superior a versao 2.1.
Qualquer coisa adiciona o msn
[email protected]

----------


## Geigyson

e ai fronteirams sou de caarapó , passando por aqui para acompanhar o tópico :Idea:

----------


## Roberto21

> Vc pode optar por usar o squid ou não, mas eu recomendo usar.
> o thunder 3 e fantastico tenho instalado ele em varias maquinas aqui e muito superior a versao 2.1.
> Qualquer coisa adiciona o msn
> [email protected]


 

hummmmmmmm :Smile:

----------


## sosouteiro

Mas não teria graça instalar um proxy (thunder) sem fazer cache-full (squid), se a intenção do uso do thunder é, na maioria das vezes, fazer um cache-full-full.

----------


## dellink

pessoal, o luiz , me disse que o thunder é gratuito apenas para 10 usuários.... acima disso é pago

----------


## fronteirams

Caros amigos para quem quer o thunder 3.1, tem muita gente capacitada que pode instalar.
Primeiro passo esolher a pessoa certa para adquirir, segundo baixar a iso do debian ou ( etc ), depois de instalado coloque internet nele, digite apt-get update, depois apt-get install ssh, e por fim adquira o msn de um especialista na area.
Muito obrigado.

----------


## wescleywifi

ow as dicas do roberto21 sao de Deus... eu nao sabia nadinha de thunder trabralhava apenas com enlace de longa distancia.. tem apenas 2 dias que leio os posts dele aqui e de outros ja estou com o debian squid thunder rondando prefeito em paralelo com km e ja estou fazendo cache youtube perfeito 100%

vamo lendo e apredendo obrigado galera
e meu obrigado especial ao roberto21 

abraço.

----------


## falcaobr

Fucei bastante sobre Squid+Thunder 3, montei um server com duas placas (Link e Rede), instalei tudo conforme as dicas de vários colegas.
Está funcionando tudo beleza, testei colocando o link Internet e saíndo pela rede para meu micro. está fazendo cache tanto no Squid como no Thunder. O Thunder está como transparent. Tenho relatórios do Sarg, do Thunder, tudo pronto pra funcionar na prática.
Mas tenho algumas dúvidas... 

Primeiro, quanto à colocação dele, se seria melhor colocar em "PARENT PROXY" no Mikrotik, que seria assim:

Internet ----> Mikrotik ----> Clientes
|
Thunder (Parent Proxy) do Mikrotik

ou se poderia colocar assim: 
Internet -> Thunder -> Mikrotik -> Clientes, 

1 - Qual seria a diferença destas disposições? 

2 - Como deixar fazendo a limpeza automática do Thunder sem que o mesmo sobrecarregue e fique lento como relatado por alguns colegas? No Squid tudo ok, mas no Thunder? Será que na versão 3 acontece também?

3 - Com relação aos vídeos, também li por aí que o cara abre 10 vídeos e sobrecarrega, estoura o link pois o Thunder fica salvando tudo (o link vai pro brejo)! Não sei se na versão 3 acontece isso? 

4 - Se o cara cancelar o vídeo? O Thunder continua salvando? Li por aí que sim! Na versão 3 acontece isso?

Já esquentei o juízo pesquisando, mas não li respostas muito precisas, pelo menos para meu entendimento.

Pois bem, para colocar da bancada para uso na prática tenho que tirar essas dúvidas, entre outras tantas, mas estas dão pra começar. 

Até doei para o projeto Thundercache e estou fuçando por lá na área de donators, mas preciso da ajuda dos colegas para estas questões básicas e desde já humildemente agradeço a atenção dispensada.

Obrigado e fiquem todos com Deus.

----------


## Nando

pessoal li alguns topicos e tenteii instalar o thunder no ubuntu mais na hora de baixa o arquivo do thunder nao conseguir. alguem poderia me ajudar

----------


## emersonluys

Ola tudo bem, eu me chamo Emerson, e estou a procura do mesmo material que vc, se vc ja arruma alguma coisa poderia me dar um help tambem. valeu.

----------


## emersonluys

Ola tudo bem, me chamo emerson, e sou novo no linux, gostaria de saber se vc tem algum material de thunder cache, para me dar umas dicas de como instalar o sistema. valeu mano.

----------


## Nando

eu não conseguir ainda não amigão tentando...

----------


## fronteirams

Amigos estamos instalando o thunder 3.1, para quem quizer entre em contato.


[email protected]

----------


## silverlord

conseguir usando a ISO mkproxy do mk-auth, ela tem um painel bem legal com varios graficos e tem 150 plugins funcionando e ainda tem uma ferramenta de update automatico que atualizar os plugins sozinho, estou usando esse mkproxy que é 100% gratuito a dias sem problemas:

www.mk-auth.com.br/page/configurar-squid-thunder





> Estou com problemas na instalacao do thunder cache
> abri um topico para pedir ajuda
> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar?
> [AJUDA]Instalacao Thunder Cache

----------


## caraipe

Olá.

Eu estou usando o mk-auth e 30 dias e estou MUITO SATISFEITO com o mesmo, pois ele vem com thunder 3.1 instalado e roda que é uma beleza ( ATÉ HOJE ).

Já ouvir relatos de que o thunder 3.1 tem alguns bugs, mais para mim está perfeito.

Fique com Deus.

----------


## fronteirams

Que bom que esta satisfeito fico feliz, temos agora o thunder 3.4.

----------


## fronteirams

E ai Celso obrigado pelo thunder 3.4. abraços irmão.

----------


## fronteirams

Thunder Cache 3.4 + Thunder Midia Center Fantastico.

----------


## mktguaruja

thundercache 3.4?? quem foi que fez?

----------


## fabiosherk

*Ai galera minha primeira vez querendo fazer minha parte querendo ajudar...eu como sou um cara cabeça dura.mas sou empenhado.descobri um metodo muito simples e facil...hotspot+squid+thunder+contole de banda...usando um script regras simples e sem complicação.a galera não fui eu que criei..é da microcenteweb mas vamos lá*

----------


## fabiosherk

ThunderCacheMweb.tarai esta

----------


## fabiosherk

> *Ai galera minha primeira vez querendo fazer minha parte querendo ajudar...eu como sou um cara cabeça dura.mas sou empenhado.descobri um metodo muito simples e facil...hotspot+squid+thunder+contole de banda...usando um script regras simples e sem complicação.a galera não fui eu que criei..é da microcenteweb mas vamos lá*


 Ai vai meu msn e orkut [email protected]

----------


## henrikinet

olá tenho o thunder instalado 3.1 em parello com mikrotik ta funcionado tudo blz...mais agora ta dando um erro quando vou baixar do baixaki ERROR DOWN: Could not read headers...alguem me sabe me dizer o motivo

----------


## alyssonbmx

puts, estou com o mesmo problema de como instalaço e configura o thander cache , se tem uma pessoa q possa me da uma força agradeço muito .,... obrigado

----------


## alyssonbmx

puts , essa regra q vc colocou ae deu certo, q vc esta falano ae ...

----------


## xXNeoXx

Amigos, parem de sofrer instalem logo o speedr Webcache e sejam felizes!!!

Thunder Cache é coisa do passado!!!

----------


## negobob

Thunder e uma bomba relógio, um monstro insaciável de hardware uma mulher ingrata que nunca esta satisfeita, com suporte totalmente arrogante, so recomendo o thunder a meus concorrentes.
uma pessoa sensata faria pelo menos um teste que o nosso amigo xXneoXx comentou, uso o Speedr e estou satisfeito.. ao pessoal do thunder segue a frase dos engenheiros:
"_Ascensão_ & _queda_, _são dois_ lados da mesma moeda"

Speedr - Cacheando a Web 2.0 - www.speedr.com.br

----------


## GeraldoTec

> Amigos estamos instalando o thunder 3.1, para quem quizer entre em contato.
> 
> 
> [email protected]


E de Graça? Porque todos vem a procura e de conhecimento! e não para pagar! ou seja Faça o Mesmo que o Roberto21 esta fazendo para o Forun! Compartilhe

----------


## NerdSource

Bom pessoal, gostaria de convidar vocês a testarem o novo sistema da *AgilityTeam* o *AgilityCache*, com certeza atendera a suas necessidades e ainda e um sistema *FreeWare*, é você ainda pode ajudar no Projeto AgilityCache Obrigado.


AgilityCache


OBS: Não quero atrapalhar a venda de ninguém mais sei que certamente vão jogar pedras em min mais quero que saibam minha intenção e só divulgar o meu serviço e ajudar outros usuários.

----------


## negobob

> Bom pessoal, gostaria de convidar vocês a testarem o novo sistema da *AgilityTeam* o *AgilityCache*, com certeza atendera a suas necessidades e ainda e um sistema *FreeWare*, é você ainda pode ajudar no Projeto AgilityCache Obrigado.
> 
> 
> AgilityCache
> 
> 
> OBS: Não quero atrapalhar a venda de ninguém mais sei que certamente vão jogar pedras em min mais quero que saibam minha intenção e só divulgar o meu serviço e ajudar outros usuários.






vo da uma olhada

----------


## muttley

> Bom dia, 
> 
> Aqui no forum tem bastante documentação sobre isso, eu tambem tive dificuldades para implantar então vo da uma dicas.
> 
> Para monta um servidor com squid e thunder cache, alguns falam que não precisa de uma maquina muito boa, mais é bom investir nela pois ela faz vc economizar entre 5% a 10% do seu link (mais ou menos).
> 
> Uma rapida definição do squid e do thunder.
> 
> Squid, é um proxy-cache e alta performance para clientes web, suportando protocolos FTP, Golpher e Http, o squid mantem meta dados e especialmente objetos armazenados na RAM. cacheia buscas DNS e implementa o cache negativo de requisições de falhas. O squid pode ser configurado para trabalhar de forma hierarquica ou mista para melhor aproveitamento de banda.
> ...


==============================
Squid confg. onde isso? 
eu instalei aqui o cache do mk auth. Ja compartilhei internet da minha RB pra ele
atualizou BLZ. E fica só naquela tela azul, com menu em cima. 
Faço oque agora?????????????????w

----------


## muttley

> https://under-linux.org/f124804-tutorial-debian-cache-para-integracao-com-mikrotik
> 
> Mikrotik + ThunderCache= Perfeito...


======================
Tópico fechado! E o video nao roda la. É privado! 
E onde eu meto aqueles script?

----------

